# Yet another new build



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok long time no see eh? As I mentioned in my last build just a few minutes ago my local reef club has kept me busy with events and frag swaps etc. Denver is really a great place to be for reefers! I posted a final pic of my last build in that thread after several months of growth. 

Those Chinese LED's came through nicely. I actually just ordered a new set. The old ones were 120w, these new ones are 180w with 3w bridgelux LED's. I also messed with the spectrum some. I did the 2:1 blue white ratio like before, BUT, this time instead ok 20000k white I did 15 20000k and 15 6500k white. I wanted a wider spectrum available for the coral. I also swapped out some of the royal blues, I did 4 orange and 5 violet LEDs mixed in. Certain light spectrum's only penetrate so far into the ocean violet being the deepest and red being the weakest so I went with colors that would affect more corals. Can't wait till they come in!

Ok now for the fun part, my new build! I picked up this tank off craigslist for cheap! I traded my Nintendo Wii and 50 bucks for it lol. I then bought some new rock from marco rocks website. Last time I bought live rock I got aiptasia so never again... The tank trim and stand are a cherry wood finish. The hinges were brass and ugly so I replaced them with nickel finish and added nickel knobs. I went with black sand this time too to make my coral pop even more  Here's a couple of pics of the tank after 2 weeks with water in it. I did the instant cycle bit again. I cuts down cycling by a ton!



















I added the rest of my coral since and everything has gone well! I lost a clown about a week before starting my move. I bought a 6line and it picked on her until she jumped out of the tank. The only opening and it was about 1inchx1inch. She jumped and it was too late when I found her. I sold the wrasse to someone in the local club. I will never get another 6line, total jerks. I bought another clown from the guy who raised the last one. Still not the same  So the only fish I have at the moment are 2 clowns and 2 cardinals. I had a scopas tang and traded it for a big chunk of ORA red planet lol. Then I bought a blond naso tang. It lasted a week, I came home from work and the tail was sticking out of my rainbow nem... I am considering another naso. We'll see...

Anyway here are a couple more pics with more coral added. I know there are coral junkies like me so I will share some coral pics. I updated my camera too lol


































I've since added even more coral lol. I had a ton of coral in a temporary tank that hadn't made it over when I took pics. Also this past weekend was Reefstock here in Denver. I picked up a lot of goodies and am happy to share if there is interest.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

a few coral pics

raptors rainbows









scarface









space monsters









embers









strawberry lemonade









tyree undata









incredible hulks









California Tort









black supernovas









Blue Rhinos









Blue hornets









Psycho Circus









Mummy Eye chalice









Alpha Omega


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

Please pm info and source for the chinese LED's.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I know nothing about salt, but I do love looking at the pics so thanks for sharing! I love the amusing names for the corals!!


----------

